
EFF Database of Police Agencies and Tech Tools They Use to Spy on Communities - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-launches-searchable-database-police-agencies-and-tech-tools-they-use-spy
======
zackees
Funny how the EFF only cares about police spying and not any other spying by
the corporate mega corporations, which can be used as evidence by the justice
system to prosecute.

~~~
anw
> Funny how the EFF only cares about police spying and not any other spying by
> the corporate mega corporations

[https://www.eff.org/wp/behind-the-one-way-
mirror](https://www.eff.org/wp/behind-the-one-way-mirror)

"Behind the One-Way Mirror: A Deep Dive Into the Technology of Corporate
Surveillance".

It should also be noted that the police (along with governments) have a lot
more power to affect your life in ways that even "corporate mega corporations"
cannot. This can be read as it being more important to affect change and keep
people accountable who can have more of an impact on your life.

Another useful article: [https://www.eff.org/nsa-
spying](https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying)

------
Ijumfs
Ironically they don't allow you to access the Atlas Of Surveillance using the
Tor browser, lol.

